# Dovecot Pigeonhole: sieve filters not being invoked



## cbrace (May 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I have installed mail/dovecot2-pigeonhole and added the following lines to /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:

```
protocols = imap sieve

[...]

service managesieve-login {
    inet_listener sieve {
    port = 4190
  }
 
[...]

protocol lda {
        mail_plugins = sieve
}
```
managesieve is up and running on port 4190, and I can create, edit, and save sieve rules via the Roundcube and Thunderbird sieve extensions. However the filters never appear to be invoked on incoming mail. According to the docs, actions are logged in ~/sieve/, but I see nothing.

I appear to be missing some piece of the puzzle here. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

I must admit I don't understand that much about sieve, but one method of using it involves using the Dovecot LDA:

http://wiki2.dovecot.org/LDA

Without using the Dovecot LDA there may be other valid configs, but I couldn't tell you what they are...

cheers Andy.


----------



## cbrace (May 7, 2011)

*Solved*

After some additional Googling, I found the solution: I needed to add the following information to /usr/local/etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf:

```
plugin {
...
   # The location of the user's active script:
   sieve = ~/.dovecot.sieve

   # If the user has no personal active script (i.e. if the file
   # indicated in sieve= does not exist), use this one:
   sieve_global_path = /var/lib/dovecot/sieve/default.sieve

   # The include extension fetches the :personal scripts from this
   # directory. When ManageSieve is used, this is also where scripts
   # are uploaded.
   sieve_dir = ~/sieve

   # The include extension fetches the :global scripts from this
   # directory.
   sieve_global_dir = /var/lib/dovecot/sieve/global/
}
```

Source: the Dovecot wiki: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/Pigeonhole/Sieve/Configuration


----------

